# Dont you all think the tires are small?



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

They come with 16" from the factory. But I'm sure theres an option to upgrade to bigger rims and tires. 16" is the usual size for compact sedans. Maybe if you want better looks go for 17" but nothing bigger than a 18" rim. The bigger the rim the harder it is for the car to move.


----------



## dystedd (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, I agree that the standard tires appear to be a bit small but that's not a big deal in my opinion. You can always get them replaced.


----------



## x_lass_x (Aug 12, 2010)

Like Tom Cruze said, you can easily go for 17'' once you have the car. We have done this with our current car, going from the standard 16'' to 17''. However, from my experience, make sure you get the correct tyres. We had ours put on in a garage and after a while we found out that the front tyres weren't the correct strength and that the engine was too heavy for them. No wonder they went down  .


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

x_lass_x said:


> Like Tom Cruze said, you can easily go for 17'' once you have the car. We have done this with our current car, going from the standard 16'' to 17''. However, from my experience, make sure you get the correct tyres. We had ours put on in a garage and after a while we found out that the front tyres weren't the correct strength and that the engine was too heavy for them. No wonder they went down  .


you must be driving an suv or something pretty heavy for that to make that big of a difference. a lot of the tires available today have a load rating good for pretty much every compact sedan sometimes even more than that. also remember the load rating you see on the tires isnt for the whole weight of the car. rather its the amount of load that will be put on that one tire. best way to do it multiply the load rating by 4 and if its more than the actual weight of your car you should be good to go.


----------



## smithz (Aug 12, 2010)

naazlee said:


> do you all think the size is ok?


i think, 17-18 is ok.


----------



## leighdu (Aug 22, 2010)

The tires seem standard and perfectly normal to me. I'd think anything bigger would make it harder for you to navigate and drive.


----------



## dystedd (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't seem to see a problem with the tires to be honest. They seem to be a standard size for the weight/height of the vehicle so it looks normal to me.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

dystedd said:


> I don't seem to see a problem with the tires to be honest. They seem to be a standard size for the weight/height of the vehicle so it looks normal to me.


For the Cruze it won't be a problem. Since you can't really get any lower load rating than what you can get for passenger car tires. Unless you get motorcycle tires which in that case wont fit car rims anyway. The problem comes when you try to put passenger car tires on something like an SUV or truck. Now those will experience weight loads far more than most cars ever will.


----------



## adhityaen (Aug 15, 2010)

Right from the normal variant of S 1.6i to the top variant LT 2.0 VCDi auto, the tire size is 16" - 17". I hope none will try to change the rim or tyre size to change the alignment and get into unwanted disruptions in the car.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

adhityaen said:


> Right from the normal variant of S 1.6i to the top variant LT 2.0 VCDi auto, the tire size is 16" - 17". I hope none will try to change the rim or tyre size to change the alignment and get into unwanted disruptions in the car.


theres proper ways of doing it anyway. some of the cruze being used for racing are running on 17's and some even 18's. as long as do it properly theres nothing to worry about.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have the 16s on my car with steel wheels and when I look at my car the wheels appear "huge" maybe it is just the hub caps. They appear solid then there is about 4 in above the caps. I have been thinking about going aftermarket wheels just haven't found the right ones yet or if I want to stay 16s(limited selection of 16 in wheels) but no reason to change the tires now with 9000 mi on the car.


----------

